
Show HN: Tradely – buy and sell with friends and friends of friends - hammadnasir
Introducing Tradely: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.newbuysellapp.byhammad.buysellapp" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.newbuysell...</a> - A new way to buy and sell used or unused stuff with friends &amp; friends of friends because buying &amp; selling with strangers is too mainstream.
======
fiatjaf
How does the app get to know who are your friends? Why not friends of friends
of friends?

Anyway, this seems like a good use-case for
[https://debtmoney.xyz/](https://debtmoney.xyz/)

~~~
hammadnasir
App gets to know about friends using Facebook.

